# My Weight Surprise



## Craiger16 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hello All,

I am posting here today for some feedback.

I have a few issues with my body lately.

Since high school ended I have been gaining weight. I have only lost weight once during a mandatory five day camping trip for school where I hiked three hours a day and ate very little. I gained it back quickly.

Most of my high school friends are at the same weight or smaller. Three of my ex girlfriends have lost weight and seem to be quite happy. I'm not sure how I feel about this, if they are happy then that is good but as an FA you can't help but feel a bit odd or even bad for trying to encourage them to go in the opposite direction; oh well, life goes on.

Some days are tough, like anyone else; I've been made fun of for many things; being bald, being dumb, being fat, etc...

Such is life, let it be. But dont be afraid to have a few smart comebacks or at least a sense of humour about yourself. 

Generally I am the tallest person in my group of friends. If not that then I am defiantly the heaviest. 

I do not own a scale which makes the numbers all that much more shocking when I do get on one. I just did and that is what inspired me to post.

Generally at social gatherings people talk about things and weight seems to come up with everyone complaining about how "fat" they are. Guys and Girls btw.

I ask: How much do they think I weigh? Which is usually met with anywhere in between 190  250. Which I think is either them trying to be nice or really not knowing.

I do enjoy playing basketball, football, floor hockey, disk golf, and squash. These activities are fun but I do not do them very often, firstly because most of these involve other people, not quite things I can do on my own. Secondly I hear one of the motivating factors for exercise is that you feel great something about endorphins? But I find that during the sports I feel great but once they are over I feel very depressed, very sad, it is not a desirable feeling and I feel like this is a big reason I dont participate very often.

I believe that being and FA and feeling happy with my love life, working hard in school towards my career, having a loving family, all contribute to my growing waistline, I am motivated to succeed in school and get that part of my life sorted out, so right now I dont feel I need to change.

I am 63 and weigh 341lbs. It just seems like a lot, Ive never been this big and I am certainly noticing the lack of available seating and clothing. That being said Im told I dont look to weigh that much as my friends call it. I feel that I could make a better effort to exercise but since going back to school and now working towards my future career it seems like the biggest challenge is managing stress which is crippling if not dealt with properly. 

What I'm wondering is what the Dims people think?

Here are some pictures, the first one is from 2004 when I was 190lbs; the others are from late 2010. 

Thanks 

View attachment cwold.jpg


View attachment cwbook.jpg


View attachment cwdsk.jpg


View attachment cwhk.jpg


View attachment cwxmas.jpg


----------



## Stroker Ace (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow, man.

That touches on some issues I've been dealing with of late. My better half has gone through weight gain/loss over the last couple of years (I guess i kind of have too, though not as much and beeing a male i get treated differently. I think larger females get the butt end of insults in the weight world). She's currenlty in the 250 range and feels on at a crossroads (kind of on the verge of crossing the threshold to ssbbw and according to the BMI index she's on the verge of being classified morbidly obese). Its's been kind of alarming yet also kind of exciting at the same time. I will accept her always (we've been together 10+ years) and will do everything i/we can to at least lead healthy lives. But, her weight has steadily gone up for the last 4-5years. If it does I can accept that (in fact it's kind of a turn on). It's real possible in 2-3 years she may be 300+ lbs (kind of weird to think that).I hope she comes to terms with it. If anyone else has had issues like this I'd like to hear it. It's personal but for me it feels better to have an open dialouge. I don't want anyone, male or female, to feel put down for being fat. What's your experiences like, and do you deal with growing bigger?

Thanks, sorry if I rambled on some... Peace!


----------



## Bananaspills (Jan 26, 2011)

I wouldn't have guessed you weigh 341 lbs... But I might be a bit clueless too *LOL* I'd say you carry it really well actually, and it looks quite solid and muscular (from the photos.) I woudn't personally describe myself as a FA, so this isn't a biased oppinion either *LOL* In your case, I honestly thinks it suits you :happy:


----------



## Craiger16 (Jan 27, 2011)

Bananaspills said:


> I wouldn't have guessed you weigh 341 lbs... But I might be a bit clueless too *LOL* I'd say you carry it really well actually, and it looks quite solid and muscular (from the photos.) I woudn't personally describe myself as a FA, so this isn't a biased oppinion either *LOL* In your case, I honestly thinks it suits you :happy:



Thanks :blush:


----------



## lovelocs (Feb 15, 2011)

I agree with Ms. Banana. I think the weight works on you, and I wouldn't worry about it so much at this time. 

I definitely would concentrate on managing your stress, and also, you may want to work out why sports leads to sadness for you? I've never heard of that reaction, and it's too bad if it keep you from doing healthy things that you otherwise enjoy.

Lastly, most people are notoriously bad at estimating how much people weigh, or what size they are. When your friends state your size, they're honestly estimating. I would not have put you at over 300 pounds, but I'm bad at estimating, myself...


----------



## Deacone (Feb 15, 2011)

I agree with Ms. Banana too, the weight works on you, and you definately don't look the weight. I get a lot of "oh you don't look your weight" from my friends, but i know that is definately not true, but I have to say I agree with your friends, you don't look your weight, maybe cos it's stretched out to your 6'3'' stature. If anything I think you look better now than you did in your earlier picture :]


----------



## fatgirl33 (Feb 18, 2011)

You're a real cutie at your current weight. Once you get out and about in the world I think you'll find all kinds of girls of every shape and size that will be interested in you!

I remember school as being a very small petrie dish of society (I felt fat there, too, even though back then I really wasn't), so remain positive, things do change, and they get better! 

Good luck & best wishes,
Brenda


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Feb 23, 2011)

Craiger16 said:


> I do enjoy playing basketball, football, floor hockey, disk golf, and squash. These activities are fun but I do not do them very often, firstly because most of these involve other people, not quite things I can do on my own.



If you are looking for exercise, you might check out bicycling. You can do it alone or in groups. You can work as hard or as easy as you want. There are guys a lot bigger than you doing it. And it's fairly easy to work into your schedule.

There are even online groups for the larger cyclist like the group at Bike Forums. There's a lot of support and experience there.


----------



## Craiger16 (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow thank you for all the positive replies and suggestions.

It is greatly appreciated.

You are very kind people.


----------



## yourhandsonyourhips (May 8, 2011)

You're a big guy at any weight, so I'm going to guess even if you got in shape you'd still experience "lack of available seating and clothing." But if your deal right now is stress and lack of exercise, get a punching bag in your place. If you're in a house, get it installed - if you're in an apartment, get one you can push into the corner of whatever the biggest room is when you're not using it. You will absolutely destress on one of those.

It will probably also help to find running shoes that don't bother your feet, and pick a running route that 1) You can get to right away, like it starts at your front door, and 2) You can measure*, so you know what you accomplished without anything fancier than your feet and adrenaline.

The point is to make exercise immediately available with no forethought or... stress. You're not going to destress by stopping and considering all the possibilities of exercise "is the gym open, will it be crowded, is it too dark to run right now" blah blah blah you don't want any of that. Make it easy as freaking possible to exercise anytime you're home and stressed, and it'll happen much more often.

*You can measure the distance of a route on Google Maps by clicking the green beaker at the top (Labs) and installing the Measure plugin. It puts a little ruler icon at the bottom-left that you click to enable measuring routes you then click to create. I like to find the nearest park and measure the route around it, then the distance to and from.


----------

